# AC inverter retrofit



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I didn't know this was an option but stumbled across it on ebay. Instead of the rear USB outlet I would imagine the Premiers were the only ones that came with a 120v 150w AC outlet.

I would much rather have the outlet in place of the usb plug so I picked this kit up off ebay.

I pulled my console, hooked it all up and it doesn't work. I am not too surprised by this.

At this point I suspect the under hood fuse slot is not populated. I inspected the under hood fuse box but am not sure which fuse is supposed to power this inverter.

After studying the schematics it does indeed get it's power from the under hood fuse box.

When I was installing the console harness I looked at the body side of the harness and the power wires are in place.

My next step is going to be toning back that power wire to the under hood fuse box and figuring out for sure which fuse slot powers it.

The problem is that on this fuse box there are lots of missing fuses and the slots that do not have fuses also do not have the female receptacle soldered in to accept a fuse.

When I pull the fuse box and tear it apart I'll post some pictures. If I cannot find the female pins to solder in I'll just hunt for a proper replacement fuse box.

The good part is this circuit appears to be a dumb one. In other words it's not controlled by any BUS lines, doesn't go to the BCM etc so no coding will be required to make it work.

Here's a few pictures of the kit I bought and I will update this thread as I make progress.

My car does not have heated rear seats and I do not believe a rear console cover with JUST the AC outlet and no seat buttons is an option. I do not care. Having the buttons there non functional is ok with me. Who knows, if I can find the proper rear seats with heat + seat module for a decent price I may install it. Heated rear seats is not something I really care for so I doubt I'd ever do this. 

** I paid $92 shipped for it. Brand new take off. I am a sucker for OEM options and always end up retrofitting them where possible.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

My manual does mention it, but it's incomplete. It doesn't show what fuse is used. It does say that the car has to be running and some kind of internal switch has to detect that something is plugged in. (I'm wondering if it has to draw enough power too.) It also has a GFCI, so it can trip off.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> My manual does mention it, but it's incomplete. It doesn't show what fuse is used. It does say that the car has to be running and some kind of internal switch has to detect that something is plugged in. (I'm wondering if it has to draw enough power too.) It also has a GFCI, so it can trip off.



Yes, I looked over the schematics to chase down the fuse and see if it was installed or not and even the schematics clearly show a fuse yet neglect to call out what slot it goes in. They also do show that switch which is integral with the plug. It appears when you plug in a device it completes the circuit.

I question whether or not it really has a GFCI because when installing it I noticed there's not actually a ground wire. Just hot and neutral.

Here's a small snippet of the circuit. Notice the outlet doesn't actually have a ground to it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

firehawk618 said:


> I question whether or not it really has a GFCI because when installing it I noticed there's not actually a ground wire. Just hot and neutral.
> 
> Here's a small snippet of the circuit. Notice the outlet doesn't actually have a ground to it.


GFCI doesn't need a ground to work. It counts the electrons going out one wire and checks to see if all of them came back on the other. If too many are missing, it trips.

According to the manual, if it trips, you have to unplug for 3 seconds to get it going again.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Firehawk- Are you the same guy who did one of the first fuel tank expansion projects on a GEN1 Eco? Welcome back to GEN2. Many of the GM Terminals, assuming they are still using Delphi can be found at Mouser electronics. With the crimp tool and appropriate pins you could add wires to the connector or the box if they are missing. 

There's another post on the forum from a few years ago when I researched the powered mirrors and heated seats for the GEN1. I did heated seats, but I used aftermarket. A lot of factory wiring from the dash to the seat connector was removed for cars not optioned with the heated seats from the factory.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> GFCI doesn't need a ground to work. It counts the electrons going out one wire and checks to see if all of them came back on the other. If too many are missing, it trips.
> 
> According to the manual, if it trips, you have to unplug for 3 seconds to get it going again.


Ahh yes that makes perfect sense. For some reason I was assuming GFI type protection






carbon02 said:


> Firehawk- Are you the same guy who did one of the first fuel tank expansion projects on a GEN1 Eco? Welcome back to GEN2. Many of the GM Terminals, assuming they are still using Delphi can be found at Mouser electronics. With the crimp tool and appropriate pins you could add wires to the connector or the box if they are missing.
> 
> There's another post on the forum from a few years ago when I researched the powered mirrors and heated seats for the GEN1. I did heated seats, but I used aftermarket. A lot of factory wiring from the dash to the seat connector was removed for cars not optioned with the heated seats from the factory.


Yes I was the first one to do it and put a little write up here on it.

The thing with the possible missing connectors is that they're the actual female receptacle in the fuse box for the fuses to slide into. Not wiring pins. I have yet to confirm this but this is my suspicion. If it's the case I truly have no idea where to get those pins other than salvage them out of a used fuse box.

Tonight is my Friday *I work grave* so I will have the next 2.5 days to do more testing and figure out exactly why it isn't working.

I was VERY surprised to see the main power wires for the inverter in place at the dash to console plug. 

You are correct, typically if the car isn't wired for an option the wires won't be there. Fortunately I am very good at building harnesses / plugs / pins and have the correct tools and experience.

I am also fairly experienced in flashing firmware to modules to enable features when needed.

I added a factory behaving back up camera to my old 2010 CTS-V. I wired it up as stock. It was NEVER an option in 2010's for some reason yet I was able to get the nav unit to behave as if it came stock. Put in R and it would pop up, display the camera etc etc exactly as the 2011's do since they both had the same navigation units but 2010 was coded for no back up camera.

I am seriously considering retrofitting the automatic HVAC to my car. It does appear that 90% of the wiring / plugs is the same.

I also want an auto dimming rear view mirror. That one will be real easy to retrofit IF the windshield side of the mount is the same as mine. If it's not I will not do it.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

If anyone on here has the rear console inverter option and would be willing to help I sure could use a good picture of their under hood fuse box as well as the under hood fuse box diagram inside the lid.

I circled the fuse I am looking for. 

The manual and online schematic does not call / specify which slot this fuse goes in. They only call it "DC/DC Trans Fuse 30A"

By knowing where to find that fuse exactly would save me a TON of isolation!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

HEY Never mind! I did find it in the owners manual long with a diagram of the fuse box. 

I can now go see if it's populated or not.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

*FACEPALM*

Rookie mistake. I checked the under hood fuse box and both fuses are in fact there already.

I pulled the receptical back out of the console and I forgot to plug in a wire.

Works perfectly now.

This retrofit is 100% plug and play. The pictures I posed of the kit is exactly what I bought off ebay and nothing more was needed nor were any modifications to the car needed.


----------

